# bad signal at home/work



## naa904 (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been using the tbolt for several months and have troubleshooted w/ vzw many times with replacement phones and batteries as my phonw would die in 4-5 hours. i realized its pretty much b/c of bad signal at my house and at work hence why my phone battery is constantly hot. i dont see a point in having to keep my phone plugged in all day and i have called them many times. You think they will let cut my ETF of waive it? Or if possible let me switch out to a different phone due to all my issues? if anyones got experience with this please let me know.

thanks


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Root, flash and be happy!

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd say if you complain enough they might let you switch phones, though I'm not sure how much that will help if you are getting bad signal. I highly doubt they will let you out of your contract without paying ETF.

You can always try rooting, and installing a different radio, which could help your signal issues. It could also just be that Verizon service sucks in your area.


----------



## naa904 (Aug 28, 2011)

Forgot to add in fully rooted on cm7 and undervolted


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Use wifi at home or that signal amplifier Verizon sells as for your work just turn data off


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't have great signal either place as well. A new phone probably won't help either, after and OF Droid and a Droid x, this phone gets the best signal out of the bunch.

Maybe try some different ROMs. On skyraider with the latest radio and I am sitting at 44% after 14 hrs. 4G most of the time. Few minutes of calls, few texts, forum browsing, YouTube videos, constant pulling of email. Sitting at around -100 dbm all day. Been checking signal a lot lately to see how the new radio is


----------



## wjcassidy (Aug 30, 2011)

I am showing -100 dBm. I flashed to Gingeritus last night and installed the new leaked radio, but I am not showing any bars. Not sure if my signal strength is good or not, but it doesn't LOOK good.

I am new at this since yesterday, so please be patient! All suggestions are welcomed!


----------

